# How long does it take to hear back about developer application?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I applied to be a developer on rootzwiki via the "contact us" link and haven't heard back. It's been 5 days already. How long does it take to hear back?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

8 days, 14 hours, 33 minutes, 12 seconds.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Maybe listen to the mods? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> 8 days, 14 hours, 33 minutes, 12 seconds.


Hah: Shay D. Life likes this


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

We are in the process of tightening up the requirements. We have a lot of applications to go through every week so unless we have further questions you typically won't hear anything back.


----------

